# Broken head bolt



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Well I was replacing my head gaskets and putting everything back together. Starting torquing down the head bolts. It says torque them down at 18ft-lbs then final torque at 36ft-lbs well I was tightening down the first one and it would never click, so I tries another one and everything goin good then snap, bolt broke off almost to the threads. How do I get it out and why would it break if I was goin by the specs?


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

if some is sticking out from the head you can weld a nut onto the part stickin out


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Isn't sticking out, I can see it in the cylinder


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

well what i do is take a left handed drill bit and drill right in the center of the bolt then use a extractor and pull it out. you can use a normal drill bit if you want. 

the extractors i have look like this 
Google Image Result for http://c.shld.net/rpx/i/s/pi/mp/3704/5956455708p%3Fsrc%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fimages.doba.com%252Fproducts%252F21%252Fdatafeeds_250x250_2ee50ec4_5004_48a6_a82c_78d61d847faf.jpg%26d%3D2c611787b1bba67f26bfcb85c618a0e012e97c02


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Being a head bolt you will have to replace it so it has to come out. Will have to pull the rest back out, pull the cam and sprocket,pull the head. There should be enough to get a hold of with a vicegrip and take out. Yeah...you will need a new head gasket.

Bolts loose their ability to hold a torque if they have been too hot or over torqued and stretched. Torque wrenches fail to be accurate if held in an angle or with some extensions or just being cheap. I have a new 3/8" harbor fraight torque wrench that I can't trust cause it over torqued and broke several bolts. It went in the trash. My 16" 3/4" Snap-on is another story. I find a way to use it on everything.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I have the head off, it's broke off down in the hole on the cylinder, can't reach it with anything, I guess I'll have to take the cylinder off


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

countryboy61283 said:


> I have the head off, it's broke off down in the hole on the cylinder, can't reach it with anything, I guess I'll have to take the cylinder off


Use gavs method first it's about a 50/50 chance of working but it's gonna be big money to have it removed by a shop so it's worth a shot 

—————ROLLTIDE—————

2010 MUD PRO--HMF & PC3--30" MUNKIES--CLUTCHWORK--RACKED--2012 AXLES--3500LB WINCH--17" GC NO LIFT GOTTA LOVE A CAT

2006 400M (SOLD)


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Took cylinder off and got the bolt out, only thing I'm worried about now is if the threads are messed up, got the bolt out with vice grips hopefully the over tightening didn't mess up threads if so how do u fix that?


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

you can get a heli coil that should work


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

countryboy61283 said:


> Took cylinder off and got the bolt out, only thing I'm worried about now is if the threads are messed up, got the bolt out with vice grips hopefully the over tightening didn't mess up threads if so how do u fix that?


Just run a thread tap through it to chase the threads

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Should I go ahead and rehone the cylinder?


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

countryboy61283 said:


> Should I go ahead and rehone the cylinder?


I would give it a light honing to get rid of any glazing assuming there aren't any defects

—————ROLLTIDE—————

2010 MUD PRO--HMF & PC3--30" MUNKIES--CLUTCHWORK--RACKED--2012 AXLES--3500LB WINCH--17" GC NO LIFT GOTTA LOVE A CAT

2006 400M (SOLD)


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

countryboy61283 said:


> Should I go ahead and rehone the cylinder?


Be very very careful if you do as they are nikasil plated. If there's no obvious issues I personally wouldn't chance it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

You can deglaze by hand with soap water and a fine Scotch brite

—————ROLLTIDE—————

2010 MUD PRO--HMF & PC3--30" MUNKIES--CLUTCHWORK--RACKED--2012 AXLES--3500LB WINCH--17" GC NO LIFT GOTTA LOVE A CAT

2006 400M (SOLD)


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm not sure what the procedure is with nickle-plated cylinders. I was under the impression you can't hone it conventionally because of it being a platting. But what ever the book says..goes. If you didn't start it I see no reason to hone it again...clean and re-lube yes. 

If the threads were strong enough to let the bolt break instead of stripping I'd say they are OK. Just feel if the bolt is starting to stretch or threads pulling as you start torqueing...and get a different touque wrench...and take smaller jumps. Cut the steps in half.


----------



## Snyiper (May 16, 2012)

You can usually rent/Borrow a good click type from a auto parts store....


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I have s click style wrench I guess it being such a low setting (18ft-lbs) and my wrench is 1/2 wrench, I should drop down to a 3/4 wrench


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

It's not the size of the wrench it's the accuracy and quality of the wrench. Snap On or Craftsman is the way to go. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Gotcha, I dnt have either, lessened learned


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

I hope you meant 3/8". And if your torque wrench range is 10-150 foot pounds it's only accurate in the 65-90 foot pound range to about +/- 5 or 10 percent.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes I ment 3/8 lol, was in a hurry didn't proof read


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Well bought new head bolt and craftsman torque wrench and it worked like a charm


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Good deal bud. It's a tough lesson to learn. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

That it was


----------

